# My problem with the GT5K



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok, I have logged 9 hours of cutting grass on the new GT5K. 1 week of ownership. I like the machine. Does a very good job of cutting. My biggest pet peave is the steering. It will make a much tighter turn left than right. I haven't looked to see if this is by design or if mine was put together wrong. Are they all like this? If so, has anyone found a fix? It appears to have the room, if not, this will be my new task on this new machine.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Ok, I have logged 9 hours of cutting grass on the new GT5K. 1 week of ownership. I like the machine. Does a very good job of cutting. My biggest pet peave is the steering. It will make a much tighter turn left than right. I haven't looked to see if this is by design or if mine was put together wrong. Are they all like this? If so, has anyone found a fix? It appears to have the room, if not, this will be my new task on this new machine.
> 
> Any thoughts? *


It's by design. Because the discharge chute is on the right, they figure you'll be trimming via left hand turn.

No fix that I know of....If you find one let us know


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks argee. I will start working immediately. I have a large open area I cut and it would be very nice to have that tight turning radius going both ways.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I would think youd have to change your a.) drag link b.) steering sector adjustment. If you get to where both are equal, then you give up a portion of the left......this sounds like the perfect case for Chipmaker or Willie.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

There are steering stop pins on spindle control arms on both sides you may be able to work with them if the sector will allow it.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I too puzzled about turn radius issues. I don't really know why it turns sharper to the left. And, I don't know exactly how some models achieve significantly shorter turning radius. There's more to it than the angle of turn of the front wheels. 
But, I gotta tell you, it's not one of the important things in my life. So, I just live with what I've got. And, I will design our lawn and landscaping such that I won't need a shorter turning radius.
It's just that I've got other things I'm working on. 
Sorry


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Before you try to even it out just keep in mind that you will lose that tight trimming with the left side of the deck. Give it a little more time and you might find that it's a good thing. The blade on the left is very close to the edge of the deck and the way you can swing the whole tractor around real tight on the left side makes trimming close very easy.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I like MGMs idea of tweeking the stop pins if it's possible. It's a win, win.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup, I wondered about that with mine when I first got it. They are designed that way. If you are like me, It will take a few mowings to figure out the best "pattern" to run when cutting your lawn.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*GT-5000 turn short to left*

:Hi to the group. SAM/SAMSRAM LAKEVIEW OR. I now have about 15 hours and my tractor does the same (MORE TO THE LEFT)Other then that small thing I myself am pretty happy with the tractor. Gave it the first ( 1 ) oil change at 9 hours, had some smoke sometime at start up , but put MOB ( 1 ) ONE oil in and have had NOT a lick of smoke. All have a great weekend. pinsmile


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Sam Welcome to the group! I need to do that oil change myself. I am way past due!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam,
Mobil 1 at 9hrs? I think you may need to let the engine wear a little more than that.


----------

